# wizard drive belt...



## hackware (Sep 14, 2011)

my pop has an old wizard lawn tractor which needs a new drive belt...

Western Auto Wizard Lawn Tractor
V-TWIN OHV 16HP
Mod: AYP7167A29
S/N: 0109925001212

found couple of pdf files on the net...

917.259950
Western Auto
Operation and Service Instructions
Wizard Lawn Tractor
Stock Number
93-7159-2
Model Number
AYP7159A69
Factory Number
AYP7159A69

and

AYP7167A29 (1992) Page 1 of 46
CHASSIS AND ENCLOSURES

first one list drive belt as #131006, and second one lists it as #130801...

NEITHER one cross lists at any auto parts store, tractor supply, farmer's co-op, lowes, sears, or home depot...

anybody help...?

(and yes, i can play guess-ta-mate with old worn out belt for best match, but that sux...)

william...


----------

